# RIP Barry Tuckwell



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Long perhaps the best known of the World Class horn players, passed away this weekend. He had been a favorite acquaintance of one of the administrators at my college, and would drop by for visits when in this corner of the U.S. On one such, some friends and I had been to the Tavern at the college inn. As we exited the inn's front door, we passed Barry coming in. I whispered excitedly to my roommate: "That was Barry Tuckwell -- the world's greatest horn player!" Roommate, tipsily impulsive, wheels around and follows him into the lobby. "Pardon me," he says, holding out his hand, "Aren't you the world's greatest French horn player?" Barry turned, looked down, nonplussed (How do you respond to something like that?), and shook his hand uncertainly. "Uh, nice to meet you . . ." Roommate wheels back around and rejoins us outside. I've often wondered what he thought.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

See also: Roll of Honour


----------



## fluteman (Dec 7, 2015)

One of the all time great horn players, no question. I once saw him interviewed, and he was asked why he was so still and expressionless when he played (which was true). He responded, "I've noticed other horn players are very still too when they get to the hard parts."


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Great player, wonderful career....he can be heard on the London Symphony recordings of the late 50s-into the 60s....1955-68...and of course, he made so many fine solo and chamber music recordings...
one of my favorites - Britten - Serenade for Tenor, Horn and Strings -Pears, Tuckwell, composer conducting...right at the top along with Clevenger and Brain....


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

One of my favorite discs of all time:









I know that Dennis Brain often gets all the attention as "the greatest horn player", and he likely deserves the accolade. But I find Tuckwell's recordings more invigorating, full of big, brassy horn tone that sinks into the pores and makes the listening experience so much deeper. At least for me. (It could possibly have something to do with the fact that Tuckwell's recordings are later in time and technology than are Brain's, but whatever the case, I have generally chosen the Tuckwell over the Brain.)

A great loss to those of us who love the sound of great music making.


----------



## fluteman (Dec 7, 2015)

SONNET CLV said:


> One of my favorite discs of all time:
> 
> View attachment 129283
> 
> ...


I agree on all counts. Tuckwell's recordings are magnificent. You are also right about Dennis Brain, who died driving his sports car in 1957 at the age of 36. Had he lived only a few more years, he would have been recorded with far better technology.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Dennis Brain was a great player, for sure, but some of his successors played with a bigger dynamic range, and broader palette of tone - Tuckwell and Clevenger being prime examples...all great artists...


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

^ And bigger horns?


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Rest in peace. As far as I know, I have not heard any of his recordings, but I just got a CD in the mail today upon which he is featured: Benjamin Britten's _Serenade for tenor, horn & strings_. I'll listen to it ASAP in his honor.


----------

